# I have pain but is it good? Help plz



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey guys....

Long time no post  Most of you i probably dont know anymore but hey anyway! 

Okay i need some advise, i was a bit panicky a minute ago actually. I trained Chest on Tuesday afternoon (now Thursday night), just got home from work i noticed that i have quite significant swelling on the left pec compared to the right. Its not massive. I still have pain equally in both pectorals

Its kind of watery/hard feeling when i press in against it

I have really struggled putting on t-shirts and lifting my arms above shoulder height. ITs a very sharp stabbing pain in my pecs and front shoulder muscles.

I am quite an experienced lifter and can distunguish bad pain and good pain. Although the pain is sharp im still not sure whether it is good or bad.

I think this because of several reasons......

My tricep muscles hurt equally as much

I warmed up but didnt warm down

I started cycling creatine 7 days ago (could this be reason to the watery swelling of the chest) i am new creatine so cant make an opinion on it.

I havnt trained for 6 months and just started back into it. That was my 2nd workout.

I am eating a massive diet at the moment. 8-9 meals - 4000cal daily.

3 of these meals are 800kcal weight gainer shakes with oats and milk.

Although this is the most excessive pain i have experienced in the 3 years i have been lifting, i cant decide whether the muscle feels torn or just extraordinarily tight and achey due to a good workout session. The pain is constant across the entirety of the chest, no pain or particular place. Movement is not restricted at all but it does hurt when i do it slowly. I know creatine causes water retention, could this be the issue?

Quite diffiiclt i know to make an opinion on it without really asking me some more questions regarding the pain but its a little worrying. I feel as if...if i went to the gym tommorow to train chest i owuld have no problems.

Im not on steriods btw.

Thanks all. quick reply would be very much appreciated as i dont know what to make of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

what was your workout buddy for your chest? was form good?

could be a simple sprain?

ive only just healed from one in both arms


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

A muscle tear usually results in heavy bruising doesnt it ?

So i doubt you have a tear unless you have alot of bruising.


----------

